# Carl Maria von Weber and Der Freischütz; the infamous Wolf's Glen szene.



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

Devil summoning, rituals, soul stealing and German music that is the precursor to Herr Wagner's future Music Dramas... see the beginning for some explicitly German Mysticism in music, and 12:56 for the basis of the Forest Murmurs of Siegfried, 6:38 as well as 14:02 for the Power of the German romantic style of singing and orchestration of the time.

And not to mention the ending, that Frightful Chord, which screams out in pure agony - the sound of one burning in the eternal flames of hell.

K.Friegedank.


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

I never listen to this enough. I have Kleiber's recording. Maybe I should sit down with this all the way through at some point.

It's a shame this is largely ignored by opera houses.


----------



## kfriegedank (Feb 27, 2020)

I absolutely concur - I have not listened to this Oper in full yet but I am wanting to, as well as arrange the entire score onto Youtube for viewing and study.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

AeolianStrains said:


> I never listen to this enough. I have Kleiber's recording. Maybe I should sit down with this all the way through at some point.
> 
> _It's a shame this is largely ignored by opera houses_.


Perhaps this is the reason, if you not listen to it who would go, opera productions are quiet expensive and so the people get what they want.
(Pleas no pun intended)


----------



## AeolianStrains (Apr 4, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> Perhaps this is the reason, if you not listen to it who would go, opera productions are quiet expensive and so the people get what they want.
> (Pleas no pun intended)


Oh, I would go see it if it were performed live, as I do many other operas. I only meant that I don't listen to it at home enough. I should, and others ought to as well!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

AeolianStrains said:


> Oh, I would go see it if it were performed live, as I do many other operas. I only meant that I don't listen to it at home enough. I should, and others ought to as well!


There are a couple of very good DVDs of it (and some not so good). My all time favorite and very traditional performance:









A new one came out recently and is very good:


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I've only seen it once many years ago at La Scala. It hasn't been done at Covent Garden for ages.

I don't have a DVD version as there isn't one that appeals.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I've only seen it once many years ago at La Scala. It hasn't been done at Covent Garden for ages.
> 
> I don't have a DVD version as there isn't one that appeals.
> 
> N.


Not even the ones I posted?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

AeolianStrains said:


> Oh, I would go see it if it were performed live, as I do many other operas. I only meant that I don't listen to it at home enough. I should, and others ought to as well!


 I should go also, even it was regie theater.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Not even the ones I posted?


I have seen the first one along time ago, give it a spin soon.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> Not even the ones I posted?


No, I don't know most of the singers in them. To be fair I haven't watched any of the ones on DVD, I should do a YouTube sample of the ones that are available there.

N.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

I think _Der Freischütz_ might be the most underrated opera. The Met hasn't done it since the 70s I think. Shame on them!

As for the wolf's glen scene, I find the Kubelik recording to be the scariest.

I definitely hear bits that sound like Wagner in _Der Freischütz_. I also love the rural setting of the opera. Good stuff!

Which recording does anyone think has the best wolf's glen scene? Anyone heard the Matačić recording or the Heger recording?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> I think _Der Freischütz_ might be the most underrated opera. The Met hasn't done it since the 70s I think. Shame on them!
> 
> As for the wolf's glen scene, I find the Kubelik recording to be the scariest.
> 
> ...


I have three on CD the Matačić / KLeiber and Colin Davis, I promise I will check out the wolf's glen scene.
Can't find the DVD above at the moment.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> I have three on CD the Matačić / KLeiber and Colin Davis, I promise I will check out the wolf's glen scene.
> Can't find the DVD above at the moment.


Which DVD are you referring to?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> Which DVD are you referring to?












This one.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Rogerx said:


> This one.


Yes! I've seen that one on YouTube. That's how it should be done.


----------

